# Is the FCC looking for you????



## cda (Jan 22, 2010)

OK another one of them alphabet companies is on the war path.

If you hear a knock on your door  " FCC open the door and put down the microphone !!!!!!!! """"

you better run

how does that saying go " you are going to have to pry the microphne from my cold dead hand"

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsbu ... 62868.html


----------



## MarkRandall (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Is the FCC looking for you????

I think I see the FCC coming right now!

I'm the head of the A/V team at my church and have been very aware of the wireless frequency changes. To date, I've totally ignored FCC's guidelines that I should stop using the older wireless mics. We have a total of 11 wireless systems and only two of them are on the banned wireless spectrum. My older mics are my favorite, most trustworthy ones. I use them on the pastor every week. Looks like I better start looking at trashing perfectly good equipment. Maybe the FCC should share the money (billions of dollars) they collected selling the wireless spectrums with nonprofit organizations.


----------



## RickAstoria (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Is the FCC looking for you????

FCC up to its act again.... they ought be careful because they are only one vote from being completely decommissioned along with their regulations. :lol:

Either they pay for the replacement and the professional testing for quality comparison or they just might have to be taken to court.

I personally think it is BS because digital phones can use digital protocols which would not be highly effected by the analog mics. It might be interference but it gets through. Ok, the download speed might get slowed down a little because of packet resending. There might just be a little bit of lag (increased latency). So what, an 1/8 second isn't much. Heck cell phones often don't work well in buildings with lots of metal or going through multiple floor layers and roofs.


----------

